# Jobs in Accounting and finance



## Mehdi (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, 
I am Mehdi who has arrived to Australia as permanent resident on 2009/07/07. I was granted it under general skilled migration program. I have an intention to have an occupation in Accounting. Please advise me about accounting and finance jobs in Melbourne as general and for new migrant as particular. 

Thank you in advance 
Mehdi Najmi


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I would start with Saturday's Age. Then of course hit the internet on job sites like seek.com.au.

Make appointments with some recruiting companies who might be able to give you some advice on where you can start.


----------



## devibon (Sep 27, 2010)

Mehdi said:


> Hi,
> I am Mehdi who has arrived to Australia as permanent resident on 2009/07/07. I was granted it under general skilled migration program. I have an intention to have an occupation in Accounting. Please advise me about accounting and finance jobs in Melbourne as general and for new migrant as particular.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mehdi Najmi


Hi Mehdi,

Did you manage to find a Job in your intended occupation? Could you please share your experience in Job hunting that would be definitely helpful for me planning to move to Melbourne soon on 175 visa.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Devi


----------

